# My 2003 RC/LB 7.3



## S-205

Well I just got my first plow truck, to replace my Tacoma. Im very excited, I spent a very long time looking for what I wanted and I found it. I drove 10 hours to get it in Chicago. Its a 2003 Ford F250 FX4 w/ 7.3 PSD. It is mint, I want to say perfect. It has original tires and brakes and 49000 miles. It came with (what I think is) a 1998 7'6" Western Unimount Pro Plow and 4 new Firestone AT's and two new Firestone AT's on spare rims.

Here are some pics and some shots after the drive home!


----------



## S-205

Gonna pick up some Pro Wings, a new deck and tow mirrors soon.


----------



## S-205

Let me know what you think


----------



## lumberjack4567

That is a truly beautiful truck! Congrats. The speedwings are great plows too


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Thats a great looking truck but only an 8800 lb GVW? My 04 GMC 2500 is higher than that..


----------



## L.I.Mike

Really nice truck.


----------



## thelettuceman

Nice Truck ... Good Luck with it!!!


----------



## FF/P215

Congrats! Nice rig! I love those 7.3s, keep us updated!


----------



## Banksy

I love it! Nice score.


----------



## Triton2286

Great looking truck. You'll be so happy when you do the tow mirrors.


----------



## S-205

Thanks a lot guys!

Ya I was curious about the 8800 gvw too! Apparently the 350 singles have a 9900lb gvw. So I guess that's average? It has overload springs so I'm not sure. 

Those paddle type mirrors are so damn ugly I can't wait to get the telescopic mirrors. We had a 6.0 and it's quite different from that. I like driving it thought it's so much different from our 6.7 Cummins.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Very nice truck! My first new pickup I bought was a 2003 7.3 crewcab right after I turned 18. I loved that truck. Don't find many 03 7.3's.


----------



## GVL LLC

Get the 08 or newer tow mirrors. they bolt right up and they are sweet


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Glad to see the purchase worked out, seen mention of it in your other thread. Good luck with her this winter! I sure love the power my 7.3 brings to the table!


----------



## S-205

rob_cook2001;1676535 said:


> Very nice truck! My first new pickup I bought was a 2003 7.3 crewcab right after I turned 18. I loved that truck. Don't find many 03 7.3's.


Yeah I'm 20 now so I plan on keeping this for a while. Do you still have it? I could have bought a Tundra or another half ton but I need a 3/4 and it just makes sense in the long run.



 GVL LLC;1676654 said:


> Get the 08 or newer tow mirrors. they bolt right up and they are sweet


Okay so my mirrors are just power, not heated. If I got the 08+ mirrors, they use the same connector right? Don't the 08s have running lights on them too?



KL&M Snow Div.;1676752 said:


> Glad to see the purchase worked out, seen mention of it in your other thread. Good luck with her this winter! I sure love the power my 7.3 brings to the table!


Thanks alot, I love it so far can't wait to push a little snow with it.


----------



## GVL LLC

they have 08 mirrors without the lights so you just get the ones that are power and figure out which connector you have which its probably the rectangular connector because i have an 02 with power mirrors and it has the rectangular connectors. Its an easy upgrade and well worth it.


----------



## Triton2286

Most of the time the connectors are exactly the same on most trucks regardless of the mirrors options. If your truck is not prewired for lights on the mirrors just get the mirrors with the lights and wire it yourself, it's pretty simple.


----------



## S-205

Oh I see. It's quite likely I'm going to go to a pick and pull and try to find some 98 to 07 ones that are power and try to use them but we will see what I find. Thanks for the advice guys.

Passed emissions today with no problems.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I wish I still had it.. kept it for 55k miles and traded it in on a 04. It was a great truck. It's what got me hooked on diesel performance.... So by now that truck has cost me over $100,000!! Damn truck lol


----------



## plowguy43

Love the truck! These 7.3's are great workers are really wake up with even a mild tune.

At the least Id recommend the TorquePro App $4.99, and bluetooth OBD connector $15 shipped on amazon. It has a ton of monitors in it but has trans temp which is fairly accurate (I also have dedicated gauges and they are always close). 

A big upgrade to save the trans is a 6.0 trans cooler. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Triton2286

x2 on the Torque App.


----------



## LawnGuy110

Thats one hell of a replacement truck for a Tacoma =D


----------



## S-205

I have to get this thing RIV inspected and safetied before I get anything else upgraded so that can be a pain. It needs day time running lights to operate in Canada.


----------



## Triton2286

A.T.T.;1678318 said:


> I have to get this thing RIV inspected and safetied before I get anything else upgraded so that can be a pain. It needs day time running lights to operate in Canada.


Shouldn't be too hard.

I actually wish we had that law here.


----------



## S-205

I don't really want the DRL's but its a RIV law for Canada so can't get around it. Got them installed today and its having the inspection done now. Hooked up the plow last night, and made sure it all works. It cycles a bit too quickly up and down so I'm mess around with that. Touched up the plow a bit too, so when it comes back I'll try to hook it all up and take a picture!


----------



## Triton2286

We only care about those tow mirrors getting put on!!!


----------



## S-205

Because everyone knows that tow mirrors add 100 hp


----------



## oldmankent

How come the door sticker says the truck has TT telescopic mirrors and they aren't on it? did someone take the originals off?


----------



## S-205

I was wondering that too, seems kind of odd because no one would replace the tow mirrors with paddle style. My thought is that they just never installed them at the factory for whatever reason, or the sticker was wrong.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Maybe the doors were replaced with doors from another truck?


----------



## S-205

2006Sierra1500;1682345 said:


> Maybe the doors were replaced with doors from another truck?


No I asked the guy, he didn't like the original telescopic mirrors apparently so he got power paddle style mirrors to replace them. That's beyond me because they suck, one more thing to change.

Wings installed tonight and safety is done, license and insurance tomorrow. It's definitely not easy importing a vehicle that's for sure, I'm enjoying my last few drives with my Tacoma


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I'm jealous...

Very clean undercarriage....


To me, that's the perfect plow truck. Good luck with it....


----------



## Ant118

Super clean 7.3. Hard to find one like that for us ontarioans lol


----------



## S-205

Dogplow Dodge;1682825 said:


> I'm jealous...
> 
> Very clean undercarriage....
> 
> To me, that's the perfect plow truck. Good luck with it....


Thank you the truck is very clean.



Ant118;1683096 said:


> Super clean 7.3. Hard to find one like that for us ontarioans lol


Thank you sir, you can appreciate that!

Here's the Pro Wings all set up, heres how she sits for the rest of the season Looking like I can use her tomorrow.


----------



## S-205

Got my new Sony bluetooth deck installed and ready to go. And I mount the CB stick too and wired it up. Our last 5 days was full of snow too


----------



## S-205

Got the toolbox and CB remounted, had a few events so far so its been worked.


----------



## Ant118

Do the pro wings make a difference I have the same plow


----------



## S-205

Ant118;1698933 said:


> Do the pro wings make a difference I have the same plow


I didn't even bother plowing without them so I can't give you a first hand comparison. But I believe that they save a lot of clean up time and for the price its worth it. I re inforced them a bit with some 1/4 inch plate because they're made to fit every plow basically so you have to make some adjustments. Its worth the money though, to me.


----------



## diezelfreak

plowguy43;1677287 said:


> Love the truck! These 7.3's are great workers are really wake up with even a mild tune.
> 
> At the least Id recommend the TorquePro App $4.99, and bluetooth OBD connector $15 shipped on amazon. It has a ton of monitors in it but has trans temp which is fairly accurate (I also have dedicated gauges and they are always close).
> 
> A big upgrade to save the trans is a 6.0 trans cooler. Best of luck with it.


With that year of 7.3l and this also applies to late 01 through 03 7.3l. If you do any programmer you dont want to get too crazy with high hp tunes do to they put cheap pop metal rods in them. Diesel Power magazine had an article about this. Between my dad and I we have had 4 7.3s 2 late 99 a 00 and a 02 they were all great trucks. No complaints. But I now own a 2nd gen 12valve cummins and a 3rd gen common rail 5.9 cummins and would never go back to a psd and dads got a 08 dmax


----------



## S-205

Yeah my friend is a Ford Diesel Tech, and I've read about the last few years of the 7.3 not having the internals of the earlier years (or a common rail for that matter) I'm going to intake and exhaust and thats all. No programmer for me, its for working.

I was looking for a 2nd gen 12v or a commonrail because we had an 04 but no single cabs came up in my price range.


----------



## S-205

Had a few stickers made, and got it oil sprayed today. They had a monitor in the waiting room it was funny watching the guys do it. They washed it all pretty thoroughly and did a good job. They even did the plow, I asked not too because I didn't want to pay and I didn't want it attracting all the dirt but whatever they did it by accident.


----------



## Ant118

What did they charge you for the under coating ?


----------



## S-205

Ant118;1747098 said:


> What did they charge you for the under coating ?


It was about 130 bucks.


----------



## S-205

New goodies!


----------



## Triton2286

That exhaust tip looks pretty damn big.


----------



## S-205

AFE PG7 intake, Diamond 4" turbo back, and MBRP 5" tip. ANNNDDDDD tow mirrors finally. prsport


----------



## FF/P215

Looks good, tow mirrors were a must! I don't know why it took so long to see the spray down, get it FluidFilm-ed?


----------



## Banksy

I love that truck.


----------



## scott3430

The new tow mirrors look good. I like how clean the truck is, and the oil job is a good idea.


----------



## S-205

Meant to say Diamond Eye* in that last post.



scott3430;1782158 said:


> The new tow mirrors look good. I like how clean the truck is, and the oil job is a good idea.


Thanks, I've been trying to keep it clean through the winter.



Banksy;1782107 said:


> I love that truck.


Thanks, I do too!



FF/P215;1782102 said:


> Looks good, tow mirrors were a must! I don't know why it took so long to see the spray down, get it FluidFilm-ed?


Mirrors are so much better than before the blind spot sucked on the last ones. No I just got it oil sprayed by Krown, and have been keeping the underneath nice and clean.


----------



## S-205

Both trucks get new 8ft Pro Plus w/ wings this year and some other pictures while I'm at it through the year.


----------



## S-205

Its been hauling this thing around all year, among others.


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Truck looks good. Didnt like the blizzard anymore?


----------



## S-205

dodgegmc1213;1872015 said:


> Truck looks good. Didnt like the blizzard anymore?


Nope, didn't treat us too well. The cables and springs that operate the plow were weak and the mount was too low. For what it is you may as well just have a straight blade with wings, or a wideout style plow. For the way we plow anyway. Wideouts are just so heavy.


----------



## S-205

Updates, new HLA pusher, 8 foot.


----------



## dieseld

Can you provide any details on that trailer the 4runner is on? I am in the market for a new open trailer for mowing. Thanks.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

That is a clean right for being 12 years old.


----------



## S-205

dieseld;2070787 said:


> Can you provide any details on that trailer the 4runner is on? I am in the market for a new open trailer for mowing. Thanks.


Its a 5 ton made by Jensen trailers out of Oshawa ON. It has a 10k jack, HD split gate, D-rings welded in, they put bedliner on the front from the factory. 5200 lb axles, 7x16 feet. Twin elec. brakes. I love it, good for hauling cars trucks, our Bobcat. Probably weighs about 3k empty, maybe a little less. Its the Heavy Duty package so its fairly beefy.



Glenn Lawn Care;2070986 said:


> That is a clean right for being 12 years old.


A few of my friends found perfect, clean 7.3's with low miles and said it would be the last truck we buy.


----------



## Ant118

Were you at gopher dunes? your mud truck looks familiar?


----------



## S-205

Ant118;2087951 said:


> Were you at gopher dunes? your mud truck looks familiar?


Nope never been to Gopher with my Toyota. Possible you could have seen it on the road somewhere on the trailer.


----------



## S-205

Plowed only a few storms this year, got new Warn hubs, my stock ones were freezing up.


----------



## S-205

New gooseneck, now I can haul my pusher and snow bucket and Bobcat all together.


----------



## S-205

Few more shots


----------



## allagashpm

Nice trailer! 
Truck looks great. I cant tell but are those the premium warn hubs? 
They have a lifetime warranty and I had to replace them twice in my 7.3.


----------



## S-205

allagashpm;2129881 said:


> Nice trailer!
> Truck looks great. I cant tell but are those the premium warn hubs?
> They have a lifetime warranty and I had to replace them twice in my 7.3.


I don't know if they're the premium ones. A shop nearby had them as a scratch and dent item for 150 so I figured I'd give them a shot since my vacuum lines weren't operating the stocks ones properly.

Just got the ex, NH e15sr with 1200 hrs, was a good deal. Beats renting


----------



## S-205

Hauled this Kioti Dk65


----------



## S-205

Putting away the winter equipment, 3 days later we get 4-6 inches. And did a hauling job up north for this 1967 JD 710. About 6k lbs probably.


----------



## S-205

Truck loves to work


----------



## S-205

Winter is near, end of the year projects


----------



## S-205

Waiting for this years first snow!


----------



## FredG

Those straps are illegal here, I use them anyways, I got pics of the City using them. Those straps are rated way over anything I haul. I put them on 10k excavator. Nice rig.


----------



## S-205

FredG said:


> Those straps are illegal here, I use them anyways, I got pics of the City using them. Those straps are rated way over anything I haul. I put them on 10k excavator. Nice rig.


I do have the properly marked and rated Erikson straps but they're so long I don't usually use them.
Technically we aren't suppose to use them either but usually on big equipment I use multiple chains and the straps are just to hold down the loader or attachments or whatever.


----------



## FredG

S-205 said:


> I do have the properly marked and rated Erikson straps but they're so long I don't usually use them.
> Technically we aren't suppose to use them either but usually on big equipment I use multiple chains and the straps are just to hold down the loader or attachments or whatever.


Do you haul into the states? Contractors around here buy a lot of stuff in Canada, I was in and out twice, once for a excavator and another time for my Bombi, LOL got a seat belt ticket in a trap. They had a Cop posing like a crackhead, Stopped before the intersection and pulled seat belt off to grab something off the floor, Took off and pointed me into a lot. I told the Women cop that I just took it off while stopped. She said if I did not go threw a trap she would let me go. $ 140.00 LOL


----------



## S-205

FredG said:


> Do you haul into the states? Contractors around here buy a lot of stuff in Canada, I was in and out twice, once for a excavator and another time for my Bombi, LOL got a seat belt ticket in a trap. They had a Cop posing like a crackhead, Stopped before the intersection and pulled seat belt off to grab something off the floor, Took off and pointed me into a lot. I told the Women cop that I just took it off while stopped. She said if I did not go threw a trap she would let me go. $ 140.00 LOL


No I don't haul to the states commercially, but I've been multiple times to bring back boats and trucks.
That's a good way to ruin your trip though! Too bad they didn't let you off for at least being honest, but I guess they hear lots of stories!


----------



## S-205

15-20 cm yesterday, nice first storm. No breakdowns, ran through a couple new accounts with no issues.


----------



## shawn_

Nice stuff man!


----------



## S-205

shawn_ said:


> Nice stuff man!


Thanks man! Things are going well.

I dont know how many others struggle with the correlation between summer and winter work.
Example: our summer work is manageable with the amount of people we have. But We go down to less people in the winter. Myself, my dad and an operator in our Bobcat. All our regular maintenance contracts want snow removal done as well.
The problem is when we get a larger storm it becomes hard to cover everything on our own. But it's hard to turn down well-paying jobs.
We have a list of part time guys to shovel or do sub work though so it works out.
I dont know if that makes any sense.


----------



## S-205

I meant to say- "it works out most of the time"
The guys we have on call are mostly for walkways. But because they don't get steady work from us they're not always interested at coming out at 3 am in a snowstorm when's it's -20 outside. 

I don't blame them!


----------



## S-205

Off to paint and body work


----------



## S-205

Like a lot of others in Ontario, not much for snow updates. Been out probably 4 times, a handful of times salting too.

Been putting some hours into the restoration of my 4Runner, if you want to call it a restoration haha. Partial rebuild on the motor, have to POR15 the frame, patch some rust spots. Finish body work and paint on the body, Then get back to plumbing and wiring it all up.


----------



## Hoshiwaa15

That super duty is clean, nice find. Is that a plastic bedliner? I'd get that thing out of there asap. Only is does is trap moisture and run the paint off so it can rust, and Ford box's don't need any extra help in that department.


----------



## S-205

Thanks for the reminder, I really need to pull it out and at least clean and fluid film in there. 
I would like to get an aluminum flatbed at some point. The bed has gotten small dents and scratches from pulling chains and straps out of the toolbox and throwing brush in at maintenance jobs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The sticker on my new truck is double that window sticker......It's sad.....We the fools that pay that too.

You're lucky I did not see that for sale in Chicago


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> The sticker on my new truck is double that window sticker......It's sad.....We the fools that pay that too.
> 
> You're lucky I did not see that for sale in Chicago


3 years ago...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> 3 years ago...........


Exactly and a couple of months ago......lol


----------



## S-205

It really is crazy what you pay now for a work truck. 
With that said this is only a single cab.
Haven't had any issues with the truck since I got it really.
Starter went out once and I replaced it at the side of the road, then one of the terminals for the starter cable corroded and I crimped a new one on. 
I believe I'm at 95k miles now. It's definitely paid for itself with trouble free years of service. Every single day of its life having a plow on it or a trailer.


----------



## S-205

Odd snowfall totals in different areas.
Closer to Lake Ontario was a few inches and wet with freezing rain.
Only 10 so km north was 6-7 inches of powder.


----------



## Hoshiwaa15

You get that bedliner out yet? Lol better get it out before it ends up like this!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hoshiwaa15 said:


> You get that bedliner out yet? Lol better get it out before it ends up like this!
> View attachment 170635


Plastic bedliner ruined the box on my '02....I'll never use\buy a truck with one again.


----------



## S-205

I haven't yet but that picture definitely gives me the determination to. Mine has a hole cut out for the gooseneck too, and then has some rubber sealant around the plate.


----------



## Randall Ave

Hoshiwaa15 said:


> You get that bedliner out yet? Lol better get it out before it ends up like this!
> View attachment 170635


That looks like my 01. I like the Ford's, but things like this are turning me back to Chevy's


----------



## S-205

Ready for snow again


----------



## S-205

3 small storms in one week! To 3 or 4 inch storms and one 2"

85% finished my 4runner project


----------



## S-205

Got new tires to replace the OE firestone steeltex, these are 285/75r16 Bridgestone Duelers. Great in the snow

8" storm and tons of blowing snow.
The snowblower picture I had already done that walk 8 hrs before and had to go back

Truck did great, I hear a clicking from the front end, I can't tell if it's a driveshaft ujoint, or one on the axle, or possibly a locking hub


----------



## S-205




----------



## buttaluv

Hmmm...Carnage !


----------



## S-205

Yeah, really bummed. My dad backed it into a tree moving it around at the house, nothing I can do now. Found another two tone red 7.3 with a Hillsboro aluminum flatbed, I'll probably swap the beds and then sell the 7.3 again


----------



## S-205

Some updates on my 4runner project. Clutch seized to flywheel. I've almost replaced or rebuilt every part of this thing


----------



## S-205

Going tomorrow to pick up the 99 7.3 with a Hillsboro aluminum bed. It's about 5 hours away. It'll be 1500 bucks or so to get my bed fixed and get a new bumper, and the bed is starting to bubble around the fenders a little so that would have to be addressed as well. Makes sense to put my bed on it because it's the same colour scheme and resell it.

Some updates on my 4runner too.


----------



## S-205

Picked up a flatbed 7.3, not sure what to do with it yet. I'll post pics of the bed but it needs some work.


----------



## Oxmow

Boy, you've got that spare way up there. What's the reason for it being so high?


----------



## S-205

Oxmow said:


> Boy, you've got that spare way up there. What's the reason for it being so high?


Well I'm building this to rock crawl, and the departure angle on 4runners really sucks because of how long the rear is. So when coming down off obstacles I really don't want the tire to hit the rocks. I think for everyday driving I'll put a smaller 31" tire on there instead of that 36"

I sold that 7.3, made some money on it gotta deliver on Monday. Just too much work to weld it back up and switch it over at this point in the season. Interior of the truck was in bad shape, ripped, greasy, shifted busted off, trim missing. And the aluminum must have been old because half of the welds were cracked, aluminum sucks for that. I'll post a couple more pictures.


----------



## buttaluv

So... what are you going to do with the bed on your reg. Cab now? You were going to put the flatbed on there, correct?


----------



## S-205

Just sold my Ford bed, we are going to take it off next week. And hopefully tomorrow I go to pick up the Duramag aluminum bed in syracuse.


----------



## S-205

New Duramag bed, 81x102" looks pretty good hopefully we can keep it mounted low


----------



## S-205

No turning back


----------



## S-205

Quick test fit


----------



## S-205

Got my bed sold and installed the Duramag, really love it so far!


----------



## S-205

I built a rear bumper/skirt for it to pass annual inspection. Needed mudflaps too. Signing off plowsite until next winter!


----------



## S-205

Changes for this year; sold the my dads white Cummins, and Pro Plus, and the Blizzard Salter.

Replaced it with a "used" 2017 2500 gasser which came with a Wideout. The exact replica of the 2008 we had. This Truck has 12k kms which is nice. We kinda miss the diesel but the truck doesn't get used too much. I think he will probably sell the truck after a year or once he decides what he wants for his "last" truck. (He's retiring)

And I just got a new Western Tornado which which will be going on my Ford.

The Bobcat will stay the same, HLA pusher and snow bucket


----------



## S-205

What I've been hauling lately with the old truck, just ordered some airbags can't wait to get them on. Might get a TS chip too I found one on kijiji for cheap, hopefully it's compatible


----------



## S-205

Ordered up some Airlifter 5000 air bags, should be nice for when the salter is loaded up. I can't believe it's me taken this long to actually get them and install them.


----------



## S-205

Snow on Nov 15th who'da thunk it?
I didn't mount the salter as far forward as I could, because I wanted to fit a blower up front


----------



## TJS

S-205 said:


> Ordered up some Airlifter 5000 air bags, should be nice for when the salter is loaded up. I can't believe it's me taken this long to actually get them and install them.
> 
> View attachment 186199


How was the install. Do you have an on board compressor and control valves to dump the bags or fill up.


----------



## DieselSlug

Nice bed.

Where in ‘cuse did you get it? I’m about 15 minutes southeast of Syracuse.


----------



## S-205

TJS said:


> How was the install. Do you have an on board compressor and control valves to dump the bags or fill up.


Install took me about 3 hours which is longer than the 2 hours it said it would take , ultimately it's oretty easy if you want the install videos they have. I didn't have to grind down a few of the spacer blocks because my truck has the overload spring. 
The first side took about 2 hours and 15 mins and the other side took 45 mins, once you get the hang of it its easy. I didn't get a compressor just ran the air lines out to the license plate



DieselSlug said:


> Nice bed.
> 
> Where in 'cuse did you get it? I'm about 15 minutes southeast of Syracuse.


From a place called Tri Tank, pricing was quite a bit better than anywhere in Ontario and I really am happy with the bed so far


----------



## S-205

Do you think this looks too big?


----------



## S-205

Snow totals are all over the board depending on area, 30-40 cm pictured here and lower in most other spots.


----------



## DieselSlug

Looks good!

I just got done with the blower. A good 14 inches or so.


----------



## S-205

DieselSlug said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I just got done with the blower. A good 14 inches or so.


Was there a lot of drifting? Frigid temps around my area.


----------



## DieselSlug

S-205 said:


> Was there a lot of drifting? Frigid temps around my area.


The snow started lightly Saturday AM, then increased in intensity snowing all the way through Sunday AM. Temps plummeted Sunday night to below zero. Myself and a coworker went snowmobiling on Monday and it was darn chilly and blowing VERY hard. Struggled in the drifts while riding the Skidoo 1200 4-stroke 2-up, monster of a sled. You couldn't even see our tracks they blew over so fast.


----------



## DieselSlug

S-205 said:


> Install took me about 3 hours which is longer than the 2 hours it said it would take , ultimately it's oretty easy if you want the install videos they have. I didn't have to grind down a few of the spacer blocks because my truck has the overload spring.
> The first side took about 2 hours and 15 mins and the other side took 45 mins, once you get the hang of it its easy. I didn't get a compressor just ran the air lines out to the license plate
> 
> From a place called Tri Tank, pricing was quite a bit better than anywhere in Ontario and I really am happy with the bed so far


Tri Tank is about 10 minutes from where I work. We go there quite a bit for trailer/plow parts.


----------



## FredG

DieselSlug said:


> The snow started lightly Saturday AM, then increased in intensity snowing all the way through Sunday AM. Temps plummeted Sunday night to below zero. Myself and a coworker went snowmobiling on Monday and it was darn chilly and blowing VERY hard. Struggled in the drifts while riding the Skidoo 1200 4-stroke 2-up, monster of a sled. You couldn't even see our tracks they blew over so fast.


 Sounds like we got about the same weather we got in Ontario County on Seneca Lake west of you.


----------



## S-205

Last storm


----------



## S-205

Not much snow around here lately, fixing up pothole damage at a new site this season. It's brutal to plow.
Scouring the classifieds and I found this Cat 301.8, so picked it up and resealed the track adjuster and it's ready to go.


----------



## GMC Driver

S-205 said:


> fixing up pothole damage


Have you heard of UPM Premium Cold Asphalt? Best stuff on the market:

https://www.uniquepavingmaterials.com/asphalt-repair/upm-cold-mix/




https://canada.constructconnect.com...ara-falls-cold-mix-pothole-pilot-media-magnet


----------



## Mark Oomkes

GMC Driver said:


> Have you heard of UPM Premium Cold Asphalt? Best stuff on the market:
> 
> https://www.uniquepavingmaterials.com/asphalt-repair/upm-cold-mix/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://canada.constructconnect.com...ara-falls-cold-mix-pothole-pilot-media-magnet


That's pretty shameless....lol.



S-205 said:


> fixing up pothole damage at a new site


Pothole????


----------



## GMC Driver

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's pretty shameless....lol.


Just trying to help a guy - saw he was in Burlington, not far off. He can offer a better solution to his clientele.

Plus - kids have to eat...


----------



## S-205

GMC Driver said:


> Just trying to help a guy - saw he was in Burlington, not far off. He can offer a better solution to his clientele.
> 
> Plus - kids have to eat...


Hey no worries thanks for the thought! I appreciate it. Unfortunately this lot is beyond repair. The rear section was rented out to a mobile crane company and their rigs were like 60-70 tons and the asphalt has just been absolutely destroyed over the years. It's so bad that I don't even plow the back anymore, it's so rough and uneven and the plow constantly picks up huge chunks of asphalt.


----------



## FredG

That's all muck now, yes it is beyond patching. Take that little excavator you bought and dig down 10 to 12'' lay some paper down and bring it up with #2 crush and run in 6'' lifts and compact each lift.

Won't go no where, let it settle till spring and binder and top it. Nice little job. Thumbs Up


----------



## S-205

Let the ford have a break...


----------



## S-205

Welded in a new bushing, put in a new pivot bar, fixed up the wings on my Pro Plus.

we had some snow today, the snow season is close.


----------



## S-205

Everything is getting snow tires this year


----------

